# ***Hurricane coaster March ride***



## DonChristie (Mar 5, 2019)

Let’s ride this Sunday! Going to ride the little suger creek trail. Meet at Caribou coffee, 4327 Park Rd, CLT, 28209 @ 9am, leave at 10. All vintage, old, ratrod, crappy bikes and people are invited!


----------



## rollfaster (Mar 5, 2019)

Have a great ride guys, looks like ours will probably be rained out for Saturday. Damn...come on spring!!


----------



## DonChristie (Mar 8, 2019)

If we do not get rained out, remember we move our clocks up an hour on sunday morning! Check the weather, if its raining, no ride.


----------



## Classic Cool Rides (Mar 11, 2019)

DonChristie said:


> If we do not get rained out, remember we move our clocks up an hour on sunday morning! Check the weather, if its raining, no ride.




Hey Don! Were you able to get a ride in??  If so ... got any pics??  Any news on the St. Paddy's Day Parade/Cruise ?? Cheers! CCR Dave


----------



## DonChristie (Mar 11, 2019)

No and no! It rained and still have not heard from the parade guy! Starting to wonder...


----------



## Classic Cool Rides (Mar 11, 2019)

DonChristie said:


> No and no! It rained and still have not heard from the parade guy! Starting to wonder...



Bummer .... well I know the S.C.O.T.S. didn't let you down ...... I know I'll see in April because its the Auto Fair weekend! Cheers! Dave


----------

